# SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 no sound

## Progman3K

This TV card used to work with an older version of the kernel. (2.24) but now the video works (I can see the channels), but there is no sound.

Can anyone please tell me what I have left out?

Thanks in advance.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@andromeda) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #5 SMP Sun Dec 20 13:00:11 EST 2009
> 
> Command line: console=tty1 root=/dev/sda4 noapic video=uvesafb:1920x1080-24@70,mtrr:3,ywrap
> 
> Linux video capture interface: v2.00
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8277
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer tv://3
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Playing tv://3.
> ...

 

----------

## Gusar

```
mplayer -tv immediatemode=0:adevice=/dev/dsp1:amode=1:audiorate=32000 tv://
```

I think that's the correct audiorate, but I'm not completely sure. Also, make sure the sound card of the tuner really is /dev/dsp1 and adjust the command if it's not.

----------

## Progman3K

ls -l /dev/dsp* *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  3 2009-12-21 15:52 /dev/dsp
> 
> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 19 2009-12-20 16:42 /dev/dsp1
> ...

 

mplayer -tv immediatemode=0:adevice=/dev/dsp?:amode=1:audiorate=32000 tv://

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Playing tv://.
> ...

 

No sound at all on dsp

A small rumbling noise on dsp1

Something like static on dsp2

For all tests, the video appears to be stuck between channels...

Maybe if the channel was tuned there might be proper sound...

If I run TVTime or XDTV they get the video channels perfectly but no sound...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xdtv
> 
> This is xdtv 2.4.0 running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.27-gentoo-r.
> ...

 

qlist -I gst-plugins *Quote:*   

> media-libs/gst-plugins-bad
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-base
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-good
> ...

 

/etc/make.conf *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DVB_CARDS="tda1004x"
> 
> USE="a52 aac accessibility alsa -arts artworkextra avahi \
> ...

 

All this also applies to kernel 2.6.32-r1, which gives the same results.

----------

## Gusar

tvtime doesn't support audio yet, though there's new development in this area to add support. For now you need to use something like sox. Install sox, start tvtime, and then run sox like this:

```
sox -r32000 -c2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t alsa default
```

Again, assuming /dev/dsp1 is your tuner.

For MPlayer, no idea what your issue is, though yeah it would help if you test when actually tuned to a channel. Use 'h' and 'k' to switch channels.

----------

